# Venting bathroom fan through brick exterior



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

I have to install a new bathroom vent fan in a remodel in the first week of January. The ductwork has to vent out through the brick exterior of the home. 

What's the best way to get a neat round-ish hole in that brick? I've never cut the stuff before once it's already part of a wall. What kind of saw or drill am I going for here? Or am I just trying to cut through the mortar and remove a couple of whole bricks?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ideally you'd use a diamond hole saw/core drill, but in that size they are obscenely expensive. Just drill a series of small holes in a circle, and chisel it out.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Could go to a rental place and get a core drill for the right size. I have done that in the past and really not all that bad of price. I hate seeing where people have just more or less knocked a hole in the brick the right size.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Core drill...good call. I'm thinking rental shop for sure. 

I guess you know you're a contractor when you get excited about drilling bitchin' holes in brick. 

Do you need to keep the cut area wet while you go? As in regular brick/tile cutting?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

onmywayup said:


> Core drill...good call. I'm thinking rental shop for sure.
> 
> I guess you know you're a contractor when you get excited about drilling bitchin' holes in brick.
> 
> Do you need to keep the cut area wet while you go? As in regular brick/tile cutting?


Just misting it while drilling will work. Brick is not real hard so should cut pretty easy.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

As said above. I drill a series of holes and chip out what's needed.

No one mentioned yet but drill as much as you can from the outside. Drilling from the inside will spall the brick face and you won't have a neat opening.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Ideally you'd use a diamond hole saw/core drill, but in that size they are obscenely expensive. Just drill a series of small holes in a circle, and chisel it out.


Because I'm a cheap skate and only have core bits up to 2.5" I do it the latter way.

Use a wood hole saw for the inside until you encounter brick, then put a few small holes, then go from the outside in. a gazillion times.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I’d call a coring company and have them do it. I hate to get dirty :laughing:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

We Fix Houses said:


> As said above. I drill a series of holes and chip out what's needed.
> 
> No one mentioned yet but drill as much as you can from the outside. Drilling from the inside will spall the brick face and you won't have a neat opening.


 Just make sure you're not in line with a stud or other framing/wiring first.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

DaVinci is correct, hire a core drilling guy. He has the tools, the expertise, and isn't all that expensive.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Somebody make note that I was correct – It’s a first for me :laughing:


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

If you have any kind of connection with a plumber, they should undoubtedly own a rotary hammer with a 4.5" carbide core bit. Once you establish the center of the hole from the interior, you can probably drill it from the outside in all of 5 minutes. Just be sure you have solid footing when drilling (ie: don't be standing on the top of an 8' stepladder) and that the roto hammer has a clutch, or you will struggle with a hole this big in a hand-held drill...........


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Id drill a series of small holes and chisel it out. Your only really going through a single layer of brick.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You can deliver a few strategic blows with a brick hammer and bust out whatever you need.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

We drill through block, brick, concrete curbs and other masonry with a core drill with little resistance. Your local tool rental place should have them fairly cheap, and you'll only need it for 10 minutes. Make sure to check your id and od in correlation to the bit and vent to get a nice fit.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Id drill a series of small holes and chisel it out. Your only really going through a single layer of brick.


You can always clean it up with a grinder and diamond wheel.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

flippinfool said:


> You can always clean it up with a grinder and diamond wheel.


Yup... And if your good with a grinder you can score a line with the grinder before you break through the brick.. that helps keep it clean


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

I have always found the easiest way to get a hole say 4", about the size of most bath vents, is to find from inside where you need to enter by drilling a small hole all the way through from inside to outside, then outside i always just bust out with a 1" chisel a half brick on the left and a half brick on the right, always comes out just fine, the hole doesnt have to be perfect being that the vent itself will cover most.


----------



## sevonty (Nov 21, 2011)

just buy the bit and drill it, next time you do one your set. I often do jobs where my profit is buying a new tool. Instead of having a misting bottle I just get a sponge wet and when it needs to be lubed up squeeze sponge slightly then you can wipe up mess with said sponge


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

90 RPM though, KY Jelly... no offense, but it works.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Somebody make note that I was correct – It’s a first for me :laughing:


ah..I don't have a pen:sad:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

madmax718 said:


> 90 RPM though, KY Jelly... no offense, but it works.



Wait... where is this holesaw going:whistling:laughing:



Dave


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

dkillianjr said:


> Wait... where is this holesaw going:whistling:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Hahaha. Unintentional. into the hole of course!


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

I'm leaning towards renting the 4 1/2" carbide bit and doing it with my trusty Makita corded. 

It's pretty rare for me to have to drill through brick, so I think I'll start by renting it. 

It really can't be any more than a few bucks to rent it, right? If it were, I guess I'd just drill as many perimeter holes as I can fit and start chiseling it out. 


Again, thanks for the good feedback. I'll be getting to the project in the first couple weeks of January and let you all know how it turned out.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess dont forget the ky??? :laughing:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Its a 4 in... Unless I'm dreaming


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> 90 RPM though, KY Jelly... no offense, but it works.


You think you're talking to a gang of prudes?!


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

maxwage said:


> You think you're talking to a gang of prudes?!


Just thought you might be a astro glide fan! :laughing:


----------

